# Teamspeak webinterface nicht erreichbar



## Johannes7146 (25. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen...

ich habe mir nen vserver gemietet und nun nen TS2 server installiert!
der läuft soweit auch..

unter http://ts2test.planetteamspeak.com/?page=step1 kann man seinen Server testen.

```
Performing UDP test... 
» Establish a connection with the server	OK 	 
» Verify that it is a TeamSpeak 2 server	OK
» Perform connection handshake 			OK
» Retreive a list of active channels 	 	OK

Performing TCP test... 
» Establish a connection with the server 	OK
» Verify that it is a TeamSpeak 2 server 	OK
» Retreive the servers global information 	OK

Performing HTTP test... 
» Establish a connection with the server 	OK
» Verify that it is a TeamSpeak 2 server 	OK
» Retreive the servers version information	OK
```

meine server.ini:

```
[Main Config]
BoundToIp1=
ExternalIPDectection=1
HTTPServer Port=22598
HTTPServer Enabled=1
DateTimeFormat=dd-mm-yyyy hh:nn:ss
TCPQueryPort=45217
AllowedClientNameChars=
DisAllowedClientNameChars=()[]{}

[debug]
MessageTypes=LMTALL
MessageDepths=LMDALL

[WebPost]
AdminEmail=na
ISPLinkURL=na
ISPName=Private
ISPCountryNumber=0
Enabled=1
PostURL=
ListPublic=1
UserAgent=teamspeak

[log]
access_r=0
access_u=0
channel_registerred=0
channel_unregisterred=0
sa=0
chat=0
kick_server=0
kick_channel=0

[Spam]
max_commands=10
in_seconds=2
```

wenn ich es aus dem tutorial richtig verstanden hab, muss dann nurnoch auf

http://meine-ip-adresse:22598 (habe meine-ip-adresse natürlich mit meiner ip ersetzt)

gehen und sehe dann mein webinterface um den ts-server zu konfigurieren...
leider bekomme ich da dann nur:


```
Fehler!
Die Verbindung zum Server konnte nicht hergestellt werden
```

jemand ne idee?

edit: Server läuft unter debian


----------



## Navy (25. September 2008)

Listet der Server denn den Port bei 
	
	
	



```
lsof -i | grep -e LISTEN
```
?


----------



## Johannes7146 (25. September 2008)

```
johannes:~# lsof -i | grep -e LISTEN
-bash: lsof: command not found
```


----------



## Navy (25. September 2008)

```
netstat -pln|grep -e LISTEN
```


----------



## Johannes7146 (25. September 2008)

```
johannes:~# netstat -pln|grep -e LISTEN
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:45217           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     7375/server_linux
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22598           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     7375/server_linux
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:199             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     1138/snmpd
tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:3306          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     6914/mysqld
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:21              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     1066/inetd
tcp6       0      0 :::80                   :::*                    LISTEN     2055/apache2
tcp6       0      0 :::22                   :::*                    LISTEN     1076/sshd
johannes:~#
```


----------



## Navy (26. September 2008)

```
telnet localhost 3306
GET / HTTP/1.1
{2x [ENTER]}
```


----------



## Bornagain1983 (24. März 2009)

Hallo,

habe ebenfalls das Problem das sich das Webinterface nicht aufrufen lässt.

System:

Ubuntu 8.04
Plesk
Apache2
(VServer)

Die Engabe von 
	
	
	



```
lsof -i | grep -e LISTEN
```
 zeigt eigentlich das alles läuft...
Habe ich irgendwas übersehen? 
In welchem Verzeichniss sollten den die Daten für das Webinterface liegen?
Teamspeak wurde über apt installiert...

```
teamspeak  9822 teamspeak-server   20u  IPv4 124833844       TCP *:14534 (LISTEN)
teamspeak  9822 teamspeak-server   21u  IPv4 124833845       TCP *:51234 (LISTEN)
```


Wäre echt dankbar wenn mir jemand helfen kann.


----------

